# Sticky  Pet shop puppies



## marjrc

*This is the reason why I oppose the sale of puppy mill pups in pet shops. Sure, the puppy is "saved", saved from living weeks and months in a glass box, on shredded newsprint or wood shavings, saved from not being out on the grass or in someone's lap....... but what about the dams and sires of these pups? Where are they still, after you buy your new puppy and take it home? Who watches out for them?

Please save this image and pass the word along to everyone you know that buying puppies in stores, at flea markets, auctions or online from unscrupulous breeders who claim to have healthy, well-cared for purebreds or "designer dogs" (and this without any written, legal proof whatsoever) simply continues to support this industry.

Thank you ............ marj*
*
Check this out.........  *


----------



## Scooter's Family

That made me cry Marj, I wish everyone would see it.


----------



## maryam187

Ugh, I couldn't continue after seeing the water jug NEXT to the crate. Just makes me so terribly sick. Why doesn't the government do something about this?????


----------



## ama0722

Marj- Thanks for posting this. I whole heartedly agree with you about the saving the one. The sad thing is the auction area is often the cleanest place those pups have been too. I just hate seeing this but it is a good reminder of where the money goes when you save a pup.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Ugggghhh. Those photos are very powerful. It's so hard to think of Tess as one of those dogs.


----------



## marjrc

Maryam, the reason the gov't isn't doing enough about this, is because these people mostly don't break the laws in place. They are "law-abiding" citizens, don't you know. :frusty: The laws need to change! The province I live in is pathetic. Commercial operators (mill owners) are often not breaking any laws at all because the laws are so lax. 

The fact that there are over 2000 of these places and only 2 government inspectors for the whole province of Quebec only helps more and more of these people build new businesses here. It's so frustrating!!! We need to keep pushing the government and educating the public.


----------



## marjrc

Jill, I know how much this breaks your heart. ((hugs)) 
It is very difficult to see where some of our dogs have come from, but for those that do make it to rescue and then on to good homes, it is worth remembering and doing whatever we can to stop this atrocity.

Please spread the word.


----------



## Laurief

OK now I am crying at work - how do I explain that???? That is so horrible. I know it happens, but it is SO hard to see those faces!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

You're absolutely right Marj.

I always have mixed feelings about telling people Tess is a puppy mill breeder. I think to see her now softens the reality of the horrors these dogs endure. So she's a little shy, she's got a beautiful coat and looks healthy. I'm always afraid they come away thinking that the puppy mills "aren't really that bad."

On the other hand, I hope it strikes home when someone comments on how cute Tess is and I then describe what she looked like (one of the pictures you posted) when she was rescued - and that she lived like that for 5 years.


----------



## Jane

I know I can't watch that video - I will get too upset. Thanks for posting, Marj. I wish everyone knew the truth.


----------



## Havtahava

Smart move, Jane. It angers me to see how callous the people are in the video.

For as frustrating HSUS & PETA are, I'm glad they do produce videos like this to enlighten people as to the truth of the origin of the puppies in the cribs & lace in the puppy store windows.


----------



## JASHavanese

maryam187 said:


> Ugh, I couldn't continue after seeing the water jug NEXT to the crate. Just makes me so terribly sick. Why doesn't the government do something about this?????


They are. They're going nuts and want to take away breeding rights from everyone....even reputable breeders instead of enforcing the laws they already have on the books.


----------



## marjrc

I feel as you do, Jane, and can't watch many of the videos "out there". I was emotional all morning and sometimes I get so passionate and :frusty: :frusty: that I just have to stop and leave this stuff alone for a bit. 

I mean, there are worse crimes out there, I know. There are children in worse situations, women used and sold across the world, slavery, genocides....... all that and more. Some may say "Why bother with dogs? They're just animals!" The Amish consider them as livestock so see no wrong in these auctions and the treatment of the dogs. I mean, I'm sure there are many, many causes out there that need all kinds of attention. I dunno........ there's just something about pet shops and mills that really, really get to me. :hurt: 

Maybe it's because somewhere deep inside, I have the tiniest hope that things CAN change!


----------



## irnfit

I couldn't watch the video because I just ate and didn't want to uke:. I had to stop in town tonight and against my better judgement, I walked past Shake-A-Paw. All those poor furbabies . As I walked past one cage (I was outside the store looking in the window) one adorable little pup saw me and just looked at me with the saddest eyes. I had to leave then, because it just made me so upset. If HSUS and PETA are making these videos, why aren't they going after these people? Why are they devoting their time to do away with reputable breeders?


----------



## Lunastar

All petshop owners should be made to post this in their stores!


----------



## marb42

Jill in Mich said:


> I always have mixed feelings about telling people Tess is a puppy mill breeder. I think to see her now softens the reality of the horrors these dogs endure.


Jill, I had no idea about Tess being a puppy mill breeder. Poor little baby. I'm so glad you rescued her!!!!!

Marj, thanks for sharing the pictures and video, although it was heartbreaking. It really makes you think about the poor parents of these pet shop puppies. I really hope things will change. I was shocked to learn how the Amish treat these dogs. I had this image of them being such peaceful, wholesome people.:brick: I knew absolutely nothing about puppy mills before joining this forum, and I have really learned so much.

Gina


----------



## havjump

Marj, This says it all!!
I've sent this to all my addresses.....and if they pass it on to even one person.. etc. 
Hope to get the message out.


----------



## Sheri

Marj, I'm glad you keep on top of this and keep us in touch, too. I couldn't stand to watch the video...it's just too awful, and I can't bear it.


----------



## Julie

Thank you Marj for posting this----there is not a person on this planet who doesn't need to see this,as sad as it is. Just think how wonderful it would be if we could just make everyone view it and finally "get it". We could put those nasty millers out of business.


----------



## Havtahava

Michele, I don't understand the full motive for HSUS, but I know PETA wants to get rid of all animals as companions. They are going after ALL breeders, not just the ones who have ethics.

As for the Amish, I believe they hold firmly to the Bibical phrase of having "dominion over the animals."


----------



## Amy R.

Thank you for posting that, Marj. It makes me heartsick and physically sick.


----------



## Poornima

Marj, thanks for posting the picturs. I too can't watch the video. It is too painful. I hate that shops are allowed to sell puppies or any animals. We have so many petshops here on Long Island that sell puppies. I end up crying everytime I happen to pass by one. I think there should be a complete ban on selling puppies in the petshops. I still get very upset when I remember the puppy mill show on Oprah and the last bust of puppy mill in Kansas. That was horrible.


----------



## Jane

I don't understand why PETA's agenda includes doing away with companion animals? Why?


----------



## Cheryl

That was a great video, but many will not see it. I am not sure how to get the message out, but this great information is not getting to the people where it matters. Any idea?


----------



## marb42

They shouldn't go after all breeders, as they are so many wonderful ones. They should, however, limit the amount of puppies you can breed each year. This would discourage all the commercial breeders because they won't be interested in the money earned from 2 or 3 litters a year verses 50 or 100. I still can't get over how sad that video was.
Gina


----------



## dboudreau

Jane said:


> I don't understand why PETA's agenda includes doing away with companion animals? Why?


Peta's goal is to stop all animals from being "slaves" to humans, they want to eliminate all domesticated animals. They are against police dogs, seeing eye dogs, all service dogs etc. They even believe we shouldn't "exploit" the bees by eating honey. They are extremists in all sense of the word. The really scary part is they have millions of dollars backing them. People see pictures of animals being treated cruelly and the money pours into them blindly. Most people do not know or want to know their real agenda.


----------



## Scooter's Family

They should come see how so many of OUR dogs live! From everyone here on the forum it seems as we treat our dogs as we would our children with affection, play time, the best food and treats, toys and loads of love! My kids tell me I'm nicer to Scooter than I am to them to which I reply, "Scooter doesn't talk back!"ound:


----------



## marb42

Scooter's Family said:


> They should come see how so many of OUR dogs live! From everyone here on the forum it seems as we treat our dogs as we would our children with affection, play time, the best food and treats, toys and loads of love! My kids tell me I'm nicer to Scooter than I am to them to which I reply, "Scooter doesn't talk back!"ound:


I agree! I've heard the same thing in my house, and I give my kids the same answer.

Luckily, I don't think PETA would ever accomplish eliminating police dogs, seeing eye dogs and companion dogs. It will be hard enough for them to just get the horrible puppy mills closed down.


----------



## Lunastar

LOL My kids swear the girls get better attention than they did. I tell them the same thing usually adding that the girls will never ask to borrow the car. haha


----------



## marjrc

Cheryl said:


> That was a great video, but many will not see it. I am not sure how to get the message out, but this great information is not getting to the people where it matters. Any idea?


Cheryl, one way to spread the word is by sending emails to all your friends and family. You can include links to videos, links to sites that explain what buying from a pet shop entails and you can throw in a few pictures that really show the facts. People don't forget pictures and videos.

I've sent many emails, though I try to space them out so as not to drive my family crazy and have them start ignoring my messages!! :brick: ound:

If you have My Space of Facebook, you can include links and articles there too. That's what I've done. I figure the more exposure, the better.....

Debbie, I agree that PETA is a force to be reckoned with and a little scary.


----------



## Havtahava

marb42 said:


> Luckily, I don't think PETA would ever accomplish eliminating police dogs, seeing eye dogs and companion dogs. It will be hard enough for them to just get the horrible puppy mills closed down.


You'd be surprised, marb. Last year, one senator who was backed by PETA got a long way in legislation before people stood up and noticed what was happening. They did manage to pull the police dogs out of the bill, then service dogs, but it was well on its way to passing out here before a lot of people even realized.


----------



## SMARTY

I posted this to the other thread:

This breaks my heart. As the saying goes “If you have something that sells someone will find a way to mass produce it.”

For the dogs to look so bad this facility looked better than all the others I have seen. The way people do this is they think of these dogs as commodities rather than pets. On an Oprah show they talked about this one farm that would call a certain Rescuer when a dog was past its usefulness. The Rescuer said these are not bad people most do not consider the dogs any different from their other stock, cows chickens and pigs. 

As long as there is money in it there will be people doing this.


----------



## marjrc

Now I don't mean to make anyone feel badly, should they have chosen to buy their puppy from a pet shop, but I think this thread should be bumped and added to, so that those thinking about it might do a bit more research into it and know what to do.

The www.petshoppuppies.org site has some very good information as well as ideas and brochures for those wanting to help fight the shops that sell puppies from mills and/or backyard breeders. This page on that site: Free Puppy Report can be helpful if you would like to know more about the pup you may have already purchased.

Also, please, please read our thread: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11416 in "Ask a Breeder" section of the forum.


----------



## lfung5

I saw this before, and it make me sick beyond words.


----------



## jacqui

dboudreau said:


> Peta's goal is to stop all animals from being "slaves" to humans, they want to eliminate all domesticated animals. They are against police dogs, seeing eye dogs, all service dogs etc. They even believe we shouldn't "exploit" the bees by eating honey. They are extremists in all sense of the word. The really scary part is they have millions of dollars backing them. People see pictures of animals being treated cruelly and the money pours into them blindly. Most people do not know or want to know their real agenda.


When my daughter was a vegan in high school she told me she would rather not eat honey because the bees are enslaved! I cracked up over that one--silently, of course!


----------



## clare

Luckily in England dogs and cats are not allowed to be sold in pet shop anymore.But heaven knows what goes on,on the internet pet advertising boards.


----------



## Beanie

As the U.S. economy gets worse, and jobs become scarce, more people will turn to breeding dogs, dealing drugs or other shadier pursuits. Unfortunately, this is a reality, and most of us can help stop mills by educating people about them. At least we are not so far gone as a society as to raise dogs for food as they do in some cultures.


----------



## Lunastar

Of course as the economy gets worse no has money to buy puppies. So those breeding to "make money" will soon find themselves with lot so of puppies to feed.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I can't watch the video either. Thanks for posting the information. All new puppy owners need to be aware of the abuse that animals go through with puppy mills and pet stores that sell the puppies.


----------



## BeverlyA

This should have a sticky. We get enough new people through here looking for just this kind of information!

THIS NEEDS A STICKY!!!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc

I agree, Beverly. Request has been made.


----------



## Lilly'sMom

Laurief said:


> OK now I am crying at work - how do I explain that???? That is so horrible. I know it happens, but it is SO hard to see those faces!!


I've cried at work several times when tuning into the forum. So far I havent' gotten caught.

It sounds like a good idea to me to raise awareness using Facebook etc.


----------



## barbarak

*How You Can Help End Puppy Mills*

I believe that one day the U.S. will put an end to puppy mills. I found a very good article by the Humane Society that tells what we can do to help achieve this: http://www.humanesociety.org/issues/puppy_mills/facts/puppy_friendly_pet_stores.html

Between 2 million and 4 million dogs are born in U.S. puppy mills every year, according to the Humane Society of the United States, and many of those dogs do end up in pet stores - in addition to being sold over the internet, through newspaper classifieds and in other venues.

Let's all do what we can to end this cruel business!

Barbara


----------



## marjrc

Thank you for that link, Barbara!


----------



## becks

Disgusted and angry!! I couldn't believe my eyes that this sort of thing goes on


----------



## CB62

Jane said:


> I don't understand why PETA's agenda includes doing away with companion animals? Why?


Peta is against all dog breeding - just google it or go to their website. Even if you are a "responsible" breeder. It is really an all or nothing stance. I can see some of their point - there are breeds that are so defective that I believe it would be more humane to let them go extinct (certain brachycephalic dogs come to mind that have suffocated just being in a crate) but Peta's views are way too extreme for me.


----------

